# What breed? Boer Cross



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 28, 2010)

What breed would you guess is crossed with this young Boer doe?

I can't decide if it's Nubian or Toggenburg.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 2, 2010)

She looks Nubian-Boer to me.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 2, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> She looks Nubian-Boer to me.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll third that motion.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 3, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I'll third that motion.


Ditto.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

I dunno what breed they're, but they sure are cute and adorable!


----------

